# Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 23:07)

No Golfo do México formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD* que se dirige para o Texas e poderá aproximar-se da intensidade de Furacão até lá. 
Os antecedentes do EDOUARD estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)


Durante uma hora foi a depressão tropical nº 5 mas o avião de reconhecimento continua a registar quedas da pressão bastante rápidas e o NHC classificou como Tempestade Tropical. 




> WHEN THE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT PASSED THROUGH THE CONVECTION TO
> THE SOUTHEAST OF THE CENTER A SHORT TIME AGO...IT FOUND MAXIMUM
> FLIGHT LEVEL WINDS OF 54 KT AND A SURFACE PRESSURE OF 1002 MB...A
> DROP OF 5 MB IN AN HOUR AND A HALF. THESE DATA INDICATE THAT THE
> ...

















> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 032150
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...




*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 23:10)

Fica aqui também o aviso nº 2 em Castelhanho...



> 000
> WTCA45 TJSJ 032157
> TCPSP5
> 
> ...


Copyright © NHC


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 09:54)

O Edouard teve alguns probleumas durante a madrugada com o windshear de norte a deixar o centro exposto com a convecção toda de leste a sul. Mas na última hora recomeçou a ganhar convecção a norte do centro. A pressão mínima é de 1002mb.



















> WTNT35 KNHC 040837
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> *TROPICAL STORM EDOUARD ADVISORY NUMBER   4*
> ...




*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 10:06)

A Tempestade Tropical Edouard tem vindo a afectar a Lousiana e aproxima-se agora do Texas. A pressão mínima é de 997mb e os ventos mais intensos são de 100km/h e rajadas superiores. É possível que se intensifique ainda mais um pouco.

Sat IR + Radar (precipitação)


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 13:14)

Landfall:



> TROPICAL STORM EDOUARD INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER 8A
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL052008
> 700 AM CDT TUE AUG 05 2008
> 
> *...EDOUARD MAKES LANDFALL ON THE UPPER TEXAS COAST...*









Radar:


----------

